# Adding S1 Cams What is needed extra



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I wanna add S1 Cams to my GA16 but what other parts should be upgraded or changed out in order for the cams to be of good use. Im going with the Jim Wolf ECU. I have Hot Shot Headers and CAI with 2" cat back exhaust system. I Dont know to much about the internal parts of the motor.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

internally you dont need to change anything, the s1 cams are meant to be a direct replacement. JWT even says they use stock springs... however, if your engine is high mileage, it might be a good idea to replace any work parts you come across while you are in there.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

so, are you saying to change the springs and stuff if someone had over...oh, let's say 180,000k? I was thinking of doing this same mod, myself...it's just on the usual list of things to buy. Do I REALLY need to buy a JWT ECU for the cams or will they run with the stock ECU?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, with that many miles I would suggest at least installing new stock springs! All though, if you are replacing springs you may as well use upgraded, better springs... As for the ecu, I don't think you would need a tuned ecu for just cams. However, a tuned ecu is always an extra way to pick up a little more power.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

where can I purchase performance springs? I haven't seen any made for the GA


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

silver93sentra said:


> where can I purchase performance springs? I haven't seen any made for the GA


Why do you want performance valve springs? The JWT cams are designed to work with factory springs. No one makes cams that require performance springs, as such it is a total waste of $ unless you are going to do custom cams, valve train, and bottom end along with an ECU to raise the rev limitier. Unless you are doing all of that there is really no point.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

he wants to replace them because on the amount of mileage on his engine and why go with oem when there might be something better out there

if you have a high mileage engine i would suggest doing a rebuild but thats just me


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

post up how it goes after you install them, i will most likly be purchasing the same in a month or less, and i am interestid in how they perform


----------

